# what do i do for his birthday????



## bluebutterfly0808 (Aug 18, 2008)

ok guys, i need some ideas please. my husband's birthday is coming up & i want to do something to surprise him. we have had a really tough year! we're doing good now, but after 12 years of marriage, we are due for some excitement! i'm open to a lot of things & just hoping to get lots of ideas. thanks! 

:birthday:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

What are his interests?

A special event (sports, art, concert) is always something appreciated. Surprise him and book a room someplace nice near the venue. Get some one to watch the kids. Go to the room early without him knowing and leave a change of clothes. Put some wine on ice so it’s well chilled for you when you get there. Make it a special night of fun, romance and intimacy. I did this for my wife years ago. It was very much appreciated and memorable. Have fun with it.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

id try for a nice hotel or weekend away.


----------



## bluebutterfly0808 (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks for the ideas! i would love to have a night away! i'll see what i can come up with. we have 4 kids (our youngest is only 1) so it may be tough but we could definitely use some "us" time!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

thats why i suggest the time out. even if you can have one night really try and dont forget the nice sexy night wear.


----------



## bluebutterfly0808 (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks justean! i won't forget even though it's only on for a short while! i think it's just the idea of it!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well thats what i was thinking to! birthday suits have to come of at some point.


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

justean said:


> thats why i suggest the time out. even if you can have one night really try and dont forget the nice sexy night wear.













Yeah,don't forget the sexy night wear. Even if it doesn't stay on too long.. men do like it.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

dont worry honey, im an expert.


----------

